# where to pin certain peps shoulder or subQ



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi i have been out of the game for a long time and have some peps to run,need an idea on where to pin for best results. the igf1's are they able to go in the shoulder with as small of a pin as 1/2cc 31 gauge slin pin on a 5/16 length?  Same pin length on my 1cc 31 gauge slin pin,either one can go subq as well right,( abb: area )correct!  Next question is dose in slin pins,is 100mcg on a 1cc pin the number 10 on it, or the whole  complete surenge ,which is 1ml?  Now the 1/2cc pins are marked 50 max vrs 100 on the 1cc,so how does this convert? So i want to run igf1 lr3 once a night before bedtime with ghrp 2 or 6 same time before bed,but how much of each? Do i pin igf1 in shoulder and ghrp2 in the abb area?  hope everyone can understand what i am trying to say. Thanks


----------



## tl0311 (Aug 23, 2014)

All about peptides.com


----------

